# Pos y Contras sobre hacer dual con tarjetas de video



## HybridRain (Ago 27, 2007)

Hey gente como van todos, bueno tengo unas dudas sobre hacerle dual a 2 tarjetas de video, prácticamente voy a armar un pc con las siguientes partes:
*Board MSI K9N platinium
*Procesador AM2 dual (X2) 5600
*2 ram de 1GB (mirando que marca por ahora kingston)
*2 Tarjetas de video de 256 MB pci express GeForce 7600 GT (512 MB)

Eso es lo básico entonces prácticamente el dilema y las preguntas vienen a continuación: ¿es buena idea hacer dual con las dos tarjetas de video para que tengan 512 MB?¿cuales son los pros y los contras de hacer el dual?¿es igual el rendimiento con una sola tarjeta de video de 512mb o con el dual de 2 tarjetas de 256mb ya sea para juegos, Render o animaciones 3D?

por favor intenten responder mis dudas ya que quiero que mi pc no se muera haciendo renders, jugando o animando, por favor con detalles y con sus pros y contras.

Gracias! 

P.S: a y la diferencia entre Tarjetas GT y GS... (aunque se que gt es mejor que gs pero no se exactamente porque...)


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 27, 2007)

2 tarjetas gráficas consumen el doble de corriente y lo vas a ver reflejado en tu factura de luz a fin de mes.
Para ese equipo necesitas una super fuente que no declaras, con salidas adicionales para alimentar las 2 GT. De unos 600W dual rail o quad rail.
Pinta mas a Juegos que a Render profesional ya que para este último va una Quadro.


----------



## HybridRain (Ago 27, 2007)

la caja del pc es una Delux con fuente real y si creo que tiene 600w segun recuerdo uya que me toco cambiarla hace un poco... pero pues necesito es saber mas a fondo si es mejor hacer dual coni 2 de 256 o si sirve mejor con una 512 si es posible poner los pos y contras de hacer esto...


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hola HybridRain! Mira el tema es mas o menos asi: si vas a gastar bastante dinero en tu pc (que por lo que pensas poner, creo que si vas a gastar bastante) te conviene poner 2 targetas de video. El metodo de conexion es lo que Nvidia llama "Sli", o ATi llama "CrossFire". Es una funcion que a grandes rasgos hace que las dos placas trabajen en paralelo, repartiendo el trabajo logrando muchisma más fluidez.

Nilfred tiene razon en el hecho de que vas a necesitar una "super" fuente, porque a esos dos bichos los tenes que alimentar.

Resumiendo, si dispones del dinero yo te recomendaria que compres dos placas de video, en especial si pensas hacer gaming. Estuve leyendo que la proxima generacion de juegos para pc van a disponer de funciones especiales para las computadoras que usen dos placas de video.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 5, 2007)

Siento desilusionarte pero lei que el ventanucos no funciona el SLI, o dicho de otra forma el señor bill no implemento correctamente la funcion, por lo que tienes dos trjetas y solo funciona uno, te recomiendo que antes te asesores si han solucionado este "pequeno problema"

http://www.google.es/search?client=...+no+funciona+SLI&meta=&btnG=Buscar+con+Google

Tambien es interesante el tema marcas.

Intel=Nvidia
AMD=ATI


Finalmente el tema de memorias me tiene un poco liado, antiguamente era un tema puramente de resolucion , si tenias poca memoria pues algunos modos de pantalla no llegabas. Si tienes 512 y solo utiliza 64M pues la verdad ya mecontaras la gracia.

Tambien segun la marca del fabricante ya sea XFX,Asus,Gforce utilizan diferentes tipos de memorias, unos mas rapidas y otras mas lentas para el mismo modelo de targeta.

Toma, ahora tienes mas preguntas que cuando empezaste.


----------

